# What are u doing for New Years Eve



## pbw (Dec 27, 2007)

Unsure probably stay at home or party with the in-laws.


----------



## Jim (Dec 27, 2007)

Im staying home, It's safer to be home.


----------



## pbw (Dec 27, 2007)

Jim said:


> Im staying home, It's safer to be home.




and rock out playing guitar hero!


----------



## Jim (Dec 27, 2007)

pbw said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > Im staying home, It's safer to be home.
> ...



I played 10 hours between yesterday and today. :shock: 

Im stuck on slayer raining blood. :shock:


----------



## pbw (Dec 27, 2007)

Jim said:


> pbw said:
> 
> 
> > Jim said:
> ...



We bought a ps2 last monday and GH III. I've beat easy and now at medium near the end...


----------



## Popeye (Dec 27, 2007)

Staying home and will most likely be asleep by 11:00pm. Speaking of 11:00pm, that's about what time it is now. Good nite all. Hope everyone had a nice holiday and best wishes for the new year ahead.


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 28, 2007)

We'll be at home also, away from the drunks on the highways.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Dec 28, 2007)

We will be staying home....Too many nuts on the road!


----------



## Nickk (Dec 28, 2007)

I'll be driving around all night... :lol: 

Honestly, I'll be home with the family having sushi and champagne.


----------



## Bryan_VA (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## Jim (Dec 28, 2007)

Bryan_VA said:


>



with lime!


----------



## ACarbone624 (Dec 28, 2007)

Bryan_VA said:


>



That says it all!!! :lol:


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 28, 2007)

Jim said:


> Bryan_VA said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Gotta have the lime!


----------



## bcritch (Dec 28, 2007)

Going to a friends house around the corner with the GF. She has to get up at 5AM the next morning for work so it will be an early night.


----------



## redbug (Dec 28, 2007)

WORK WORK WORK 18 years with the company and get get the night off


----------



## Popeye (Dec 28, 2007)

Yuck, any beer that requires the addition of salt or lime to be palatable isn't worth the cost in my book.


----------



## nicdicarlo (Dec 28, 2007)

Maybe going out for dinner, thats probably it. The girl has to work the eve and the day, so it will be relatively low key. I don't know how nurses do it!


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 28, 2007)

flounderhead59 said:


> Yuck, any beer that requires the addition of salt or lime to be palatable isn't worth the cost in my book.



The lime is strictly for health reasons, lol :wink: 



> Health Benefits
> Lime are fat- and cholesterol-free, low in calories, a good source of fiber, and high in vitamin C. They also contain phytochemicals, which may help protect against cancer and other diseases.




https://www.thefresh1.com/limes.asp


----------



## Jim (Dec 28, 2007)

Waterwings said:


> flounderhead59 said:
> 
> 
> > Yuck, any beer that requires the addition of salt or lime to be palatable isn't worth the cost in my book.
> ...




hahahahahahahahaha LMFAO!


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 28, 2007)

Helps prevent scurvy also :shock:


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 28, 2007)

In the islands the lime keeps the flys out of your beer, but on a diffrent note I stole away to my brother house for the new years so who knows what ill be doing, but im almost possitive it involves injesting mass quantites of Coca Cola


----------



## Popeye (Dec 28, 2007)

BassAddict said:


> In the islands the lime keeps the flys out of your beer, but on a diffrent note I stole away to my brother house for the new years so who knows what ill be doing, but im almost possitive it involves injesting mass quantites of Coca Cola



Make sure you add rum or bourbon to that Coca-Cola to prevent spoilage of the sugars. That's what I do. :lol:


----------



## FishingCop (Dec 28, 2007)

Going to spend the night at my cousin's house (for those of you who followed the posts, yes, the one who broke her leg while getting out of the boat). We'll go early and stay overnight to avoid the intoxicated drive home  and the drunks out there.... I have a full crew working that night but over the past several years, we have not made any DUI arrests on New Year's eve. They seem to be getting smart and using cabs or designated drivers. That's a really good thing. Hope everyone's New Year's eve is special, fun and, most importantly, SAFE....... If you're drinking, don't be driving - "Let's be careful out there" (sorry about the lecture - 29 years as a cop does that to you - please bear with me)....

Happy New Year ( a couple of days early)


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 28, 2007)

flounderhead59 said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > In the islands the lime keeps the flys out of your beer, but on a diffrent note I stole away to my brother house for the new years so who knows what ill be doing, but im almost possitive it involves injesting mass quantites of Coca Cola
> ...



Screw the sugars, i add Evan Williams or Jack to get wrecked lol


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 28, 2007)

flounderhead59 said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > In the islands the lime keeps the flys out of your beer, but on a diffrent note I stole away to my brother house for the new years so who knows what ill be doing, but im almost possitive it involves injesting mass quantites of Coca Cola
> ...



Jim Beam Black (Kentucky Bourbon! :wink: ) and Pepsi......and staying home.


----------



## DocWatson (Dec 28, 2007)

Having dinner with an old friend and then home by 11:00. But let me say....

_May peace break into your house and may thieves come to steal your debts.

May the pockets of your jeans become a magnet of $100 bills.

May love stick to your face like Vaseline and may laughter assault your lips! 

May your clothes smell of success like hot Apple Pie!

May happiness slap you across the face and may your tears be that of joy.

In simple words ...._
_May 2008 be one of the best years of your life!_


----------



## Popeye (Dec 28, 2007)

Waterwings said:


> flounderhead59 said:
> 
> 
> > BassAddict said:
> ...



I generally stick with the white label Beam and mix with Diet Coke. Regular Coke is too stcky sweet for me.


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 28, 2007)

> Regular Coke is too stcky sweet for me.



Same reason I go with Pepsi. Coke is too sweet/syrupy.


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 29, 2007)

Waterwings said:


> > Regular Coke is too stcky sweet for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Same reason I go with Pepsi. Coke is too sweet/syrupy.



If its too sweet your not adding enough burbon lol


----------



## JustFishN (Dec 29, 2007)

Chinese food at my moms.... 4 houses away....then probably some diet pepsi with lime and some coconut rum



Happy New Year a few days early!


----------



## mtnman (Dec 30, 2007)

im heading to my brothers house and drinking till i cant drink no more and then im crashing on his couch so that i can wake up in the morning feeling like hell and throwing up all day new years day. it seems like thats the way it goes every year but i do know that there will be no driving involved from early new years eve untill later on new years day when i *Have* to go to my in-laws for dinner *(yee haw).* My dad is our DD for new years. i hope everyone has a great new years and be careful out there on the roads, its not always you that you have to worry about its the other idiots out there! and the signs on the side of the road that say "DUI, YOU CANT AFFORD IT", well its true.


----------



## jkbirocz (Dec 30, 2007)

Ill be in baltimore at my friends house. He's having a party and we will be hitting some bars and watching the fireworks at the inner harbour. We take the light rail to his house then a taxi home, theres no way I'll drive drunk or let anyone else.


----------

